# Ad alsa-utils serve il mondo?

## MajinJoko

Ciao a tutti.

Scrivo, più per un problema, per una curiosità.

Sto configurando una nuova installazione a 64 bit di gento sul mio portatile. Prima di emergere X e Gnome, mi stavo concentrando su aspetti che mi possono servire anche solo nel framebuffer, o che mi troverò già pronti più avanti, come l'acpi, la localizzazione del sistema, ed altre cosette.

Stavo cercando di configurare alsa, seguendo questa guida.

Ma al momento di emergere alsa-utils ottengo:

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies    ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r7  620 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.8-r1  +doc 500 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1  -bindist +doc +zlib 1,183 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.3  732 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3  19 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/docutils-0.3.7  -emacs -glep 611 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-1.0  +bash-completion +doc 142 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3  41 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/opengl-update-3.0.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r7  (-3dfx) (-3dnow) +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx +doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal (-mmx) +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk (-sse) -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 45,134 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/x11-6.8  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gd-2.0.33  -fontconfig +jpeg +png -truetype +xpm 573 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/graphviz-1.16-r1  -tcltk 4,284 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3  2 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1  21 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-212-r3  -Xaw3d +doc -toolbar -truetype -unicode 746 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2  +jpeg -nocxx +zlib 1,304 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11  3,664 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.23  -debug +doc +ipv6 +python +readline 3,338 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.0-r1  +nls 316 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2-r1  +nls 939 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.15  +crypt -debug +python -static 1,780 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r3  42 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.79  271 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.2  3 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.68.1-r1  944 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6  73 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/gtk-doc-1.4-r1  -emacs 145 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r1  76 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4  +X +doc -glitz +png 1,441 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libiconv-0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-2.8.6  -debug +doc -hardened 2,628 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.10.3  -debug +doc -static 529 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.10.3  -debug +doc 1,157 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34  -minimal 224 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/intltool-0.34.1  127 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.16  735 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.12  -debug +doc +jpeg +tiff -xinerama 11,722 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-0.5.1-r1  +jpeg 972 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r7  -gnutls +nls +pam +samba -slp +ssl 8,501 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.1_p20060430  +X -cjk +cups -emacs +gtk -threads -xml 8,324 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/ghostscript-0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/doxygen-1.4.4  +doc -qt -tetex -unicode 2,787 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.11  +doc 689 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/egenix-mx-base-2.0.5  571 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/libpq-8.0.8  -kerberos +nls +pam +readline +ssl +zlib 7,639 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/postgresql-8.0.8  +doc -kerberos -libg++ +nls +pam +perl -pg-hier -pg-intdatetime +python +readline (-selinux) +ssl -tcltk -xml2 +zlib 2,338 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-fs/samba-3.0.22  -acl -async -automount +cups +doc -examples -kerberos -ldap -ldapsam -libclamav -mysql -oav +pam +postgres +python -quotas +readline (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind -xml 17,147 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/dialog-1.0.20050206  -unicode 292 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.11  +nls 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 135,349 kB

```

Ma è corretto? Anche cambiando la flag use in -nls, ottengo lo stesso output. E quello che mi da da pensare è vedere pacchetti come dev-db/postgresql-8.0.8 o net-fs/samba-3.0.22..

Onestamente non capisco come possa richiedermi così tanta roba.. Volevo proseguire, ma purtroppo 

```
emerge -O alsa-utils
```

 da l'errore "sufficentlynew version of libasound not found".

Potete illuminarmi voi?   :Embarassed: 

Buona serata!

----------

## =DvD=

ridai lo stesso comando con -t per vedere chi vuole chi

----------

## MajinJoko

eccomi!

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies    ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.11  +nls 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-util/dialog-1.0.20050206  -unicode 292 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-fs/samba-3.0.22  -acl -async -automount +cups +doc -examples -kerberos -ldap -ldapsam -libclamav -mysql -oav +pam +postgres +python -quotas +readline (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind -xml 17,147 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-db/postgresql-8.0.8  +doc -kerberos -libg++ +nls +pam +perl -pg-hier -pg-intdatetime +python +readline (-selinux) +ssl -tcltk -xml2 +zlib 9,978 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-db/libpq-8.0.8  -kerberos +nls +pam +readline +ssl +zlib 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-python/egenix-mx-base-2.0.5  571 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.11  +doc 689 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   app-doc/doxygen-1.4.4  +doc -qt -tetex -unicode 2,787 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    virtual/ghostscript-0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.1_p20060430  +X -cjk +cups -emacs +gtk -threads -xml 8,324 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      net-print/cups-1.1.23-r7  -gnutls +nls +pam +samba -slp +ssl 8,501 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       app-text/poppler-0.5.1-r1  +jpeg 972 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.12  -debug +doc +jpeg +tiff -xinerama 11,722 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.16  735 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]        dev-util/intltool-0.34.1  127 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]         dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34  -minimal 224 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-libs/pango-1.10.3  -debug +doc 1,157 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       dev-libs/atk-1.10.3  -debug +doc -static 529 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       dev-libs/glib-2.8.6  -debug +doc -hardened 2,628 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]        virtual/libiconv-0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4  +X +doc -glitz +png 1,441 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]        app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r1  76 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]        dev-util/gtk-doc-1.4-r1  -emacs 145 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]         app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6  73 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]         app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.68.1-r1  944 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]          app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.2  3 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]         app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.79  271 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ]         app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r3  42 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]         dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.15  +crypt -debug +python -static 1,780 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]          dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2-r1  +nls 939 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]           dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.0-r1  +nls 316 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]          dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.23  -debug +doc +ipv6 +python +readline 3,338 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11  3,664 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      media-libs/tiff-3.8.2  +jpeg -nocxx +zlib 1,304 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-212-r3  -Xaw3d +doc -toolbar -truetype -unicode 746 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1  21 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3  2 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    media-gfx/graphviz-1.16-r1  -tcltk 4,284 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     media-libs/gd-2.0.33  -fontconfig +jpeg +png -truetype +xpm 573 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      virtual/x11-6.8  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r7  (-3dfx) (-3dnow) +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx +doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal (-mmx) +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk (-sse) -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 45,134 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]        x11-base/opengl-update-3.0.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]         app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3  41 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]          app-admin/eselect-1.0  +bash-completion +doc 142 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]           dev-python/docutils-0.3.7  -emacs -glep 611 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]        x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3  19 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.3  732 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1  -bindist +doc +zlib 1,183 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     media-libs/libpng-1.2.8-r1  +doc 500 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     media-libs/jpeg-6b-r7  620 kB 

Total size of downloads: 135,349 kB
```

Dunque.. così va moooolto meglio, ma tuttavia rimango perplesso sul perché samba debba essere emerso. Alsa-utils ha solo l'use nls e, con o senza di essa, continua a richiedermi samba e la sua pesante dote..

----------

## randomaze

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Dunque.. così va moooolto meglio, ma tuttavia rimango perplesso sul perché samba debba essere emerso. Alsa-utils ha solo l'use nls e, con o senza di essa, continua a richiedermi samba e la sua pesante dote..

 

Prova a disabilitare la use samba, perché in effetti samba con c'entra molto  :Rolling Eyes: 

```

 ~[:(]$ emerge -ep alsa-utils | grep samba

 ~[:(]_

```

----------

## MajinJoko

ciao e grazie per la risposta.

Ho provato a mettere a rimuovere la use samba. Ma - ahimé - la differenza è veramente minima, sì e no queste righe

```
[ebuild  N    ] net-fs/samba-3.0.22  -acl -async -automount +cups +doc -examples -kerberos -ldap -ldapsam -libclamav -mysql -oav +pam +postgres +python -quotas +readline (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind -xml 17,147 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-db/postgresql-8.0.8  +doc -kerberos -libg++ +nls +pam +perl -pg-hier -pg-intdatetime +python +readline (-selinux) +ssl -tcltk -xml2 +zlib 9,978 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-db/libpq-8.0.8  -kerberos +nls +pam +readline +ssl +zlib 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-python/egenix-mx-base-2.0.5  571 kB
```

Dopodiché rimane tutto il ramo di media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.11 (e questo ci può stare, eccome  :Wink: ). Infine il ramo di x11-terms/xterm-212-r3. E questo, come quello di samba, proprio non capisco perché debba essere tirati in ballo da alsa utils..

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

magari perche' hai la use X attiva ?

----------

## MajinJoko

è attiva, come da impostazioni di default.

Non capisco solo perché venga tirata in ballo ora.

Beh, pazienza, installerò prima Xorg e gnome, e poi farò funzionare alsa..

Grazie a tutti

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Se ti preme tanto puoi sempre emergere alsa-utils cosi' 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> USE="-X -samba -pincopallino" emerge alsa-utils -av
> 
> 

 

Non e' molto corretto ma se e' solo per una questione di comodita' non credo provochi alcun problema, certo devi poi ricordarti di emergere alsa correttamente!

saluti!

----------

## Ic3M4n

oppure senza tirare in ballo pincopallino un semplice USE="-*" emerge alsa-utils

----------

## =DvD=

Facendo cosi' si ottiene un sistema inconsistente, emerge --depclean smette di funzionare, e non e' il modo corretto, il modo corretto e' usare i files in /etc/portage/.

Poi se uno _sa cosa fa_ allora puo' anche farlo, ma poi si deve risolvere da solo i (piccoli) problemi che ne conseguono.

----------

## !equilibrium

è xterm a tirarsi dietro X11, infatti facendo la prova qui in locale da me:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3  2 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1  21 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3  19 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r7  USE="3dnow mmx nls pam truetype-fonts -3dfx -bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers -ipv6 -minimal -nocxx -opengl -sdk -sse -static -type1-fonts -xprint -xv" 45,134 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/x11-6.8  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-212-r3  USE="truetype unicode -Xaw3d -doc -toolbar" 746 kB

Total size of downloads: 45,925 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

e non ci sono modi per levarlo nemmeno tramite le USE:

```
USE="-truetype" emerge -av xterm

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3  2 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1  21 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3  19 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r7  USE="3dnow mmx nls pam truetype-fonts -3dfx -bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers -ipv6 -minimal -nocxx -opengl -sdk -sse -static -type1-fonts -xprint -xv" 45,134 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/x11-6.8  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-212-r3  USE="unicode -Xaw3d -doc -toolbar -truetype" 746 kB

Total size of downloads: 45,925 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

quindi è da dedurre che xterm non può funzionare senza un server X11 installato.

la soluzione migliore è solo una: usare un terminale che non abbia bisogno di X11, così da levare un po di dipendenze inutili (ma ciò non risolve il problema, ti resta postgres e altra roba che secondo me non ci azzeccano molto con alsa, e quindi c'è un problema a monte con le dipendenze e le USE).

purtroppo non sono un esperto di terminali, per cui lascio la parola a chi ne sa di più di me sull'argomento.

----------

## x-dd

Secondo me è la USE "doc" a fare il pasticcio.

----------

## .:chrome:.

invece che alsa-utils, installa alsa-tools

----------

## !equilibrium

e a naso, direi che hai incollato l'output di emerge -avt alsa-utils, ma serebbe meglio avere l'output di emerge -auDNtv alsa-utils così da capire bene chi dipende da chi e cosa. senza è inutile, meglio ancora se c'è l'output emerge -auDNtv world

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Facendo cosi' si ottiene un sistema inconsistente, emerge --depclean smette di funzionare, e non e' il modo corretto, il modo corretto e' usare i files in /etc/portage/.
> 
> Poi se uno _sa cosa fa_ allora puo' anche farlo, ma poi si deve risolvere da solo i (piccoli) problemi che ne conseguono.

 

si, hai ragione. perÃ² se ti serve un pacchetto nel frattempo che vai avanti puÃ² essere una soluzione piÃ¹ rapida di elencare tutte le use. logicamente una volta emerso il necessario (xorg etc etc) si puÃ² semplicemente riemergere con le use corrette e tutto si sistema.

----------

